

"Dignity is deadly." - Paul Graham - german
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2005/09/dignity_is_dead.html

======
bootload
_"... When you evolve out of start-up mode and start worrying about being
professional and dignified, you only lose capabilities. You don't add
anything... you only take away. Dignity is deadly. ..."_

This is the crux of the article. If you have to get dressed up and wear a
_"suit"_ , it doesn't make your software better. If you subscribe to the
latest theory of " _foo_ " because the " _bar_ " association thinks it's good,
it wont help you get more customers. The ideals of Professionalism and
Profession are a mismatch for the Startup world.

The creation process in Startups is new markets, products and services. Not
old ones. In fact, the best are trying to displace the old entirely. Put them
out of business and make them extinct. It's messy, full of unexpected stops
and starts. Not the calm, orderly and mastered process with known results as
the ideals of Professionalism enshrine.

Professionalism has its place where the benefit of improvement has to be
weighed with the risk of damage to the old and existing. An insurance policy
against risk but a barrier to innovation.

 _"... Living only on take-out and caffeine. Working in a [small] living room.
Crazy, stupid, unprofessional behavior. Wearing nothing but shorts and ripped
t-shirts ..."_

I love this quote. It neatly sums up the informality of the startup process
and something people from more structured backgrounds have trouble grokking.
At least it's another excuse get around in shorts + t-shirt, think and code up
ideas rather than waste money on clothes.

------
jbert
There are two different markets.

One is turned off by stuffiness (as proxied via "business-speak" and
"dignity") and one is turned off by, I don't know, "unreliability" (as proxied
by profanity, not sure what else).

You can serve one or other, but not both (unless you have two separate brands
and learn to fake the one you're not sufficiently well).

(I'd say that 'professionalism' in itself doesn't turn anyone off. Except that
lots of people would have different definitions, including only the qualities
they care about, so that's kind of a null statement.)

------
eVizitei
It's easy to get caught up in the profanity segment of this article, but I
don't think that's the main point. I personally am not a fan of profanity in
my personal or professional life, so I agree with edw519, but I get the
feeling that the gist behind the article was more like "Why focus your energy
on things that make you seem professional rather than doing a great job?" It's
the difference between going out to get your haircut the morning of a big
meeting or sitting in front of your computer burning code trying to put in
that last feature you've been thinking about before you have to present. It's
tossing ideas around through conversation and prototypes rather than through a
monolithic "Business Requirements Document". Perhaps the suggesstion is that a
common feature for small businesses that don't do so well is worrying first
about the clothes and the office and the letterhead and the large staff, and
second about the product.

------
ALee
The article really just shows that business is creating artificial barriers to
determine competence. Because not everyone can determine who is competent, we
use proxies like a suit or one's manner of speech.

Unfortunately, it creates a group of people who benefit from that barrier and
distracts from product and creative thinking.

------
edw519
I look at profanity in business the same way Groucho Marx looked at it in
comedy. Comics resort to it because they're desperate; they can't get laughs
any other way.

If you need to use profanity to get your point across in business, maybe you
should pause and take a good hard look at your message.

This has nothing to do with "professionalism" vs. "passion". You could (and
should) do both.

It has everything to do with how you treat other people (whether you know them
or not). Shouldn't be so hard to do it all: be yourself, have passion, treat
others well, be professional, and succeed like crazy.

~~~
marvin
Bah. Using profanity has more to do with the fact that established business
doesn't like it. ("Look at me! I can break all the rules and still turn a
handsome profit. Maybe someone has been lying to all of you.")

I love stepping on the limits of what is appropriate, just to see how people
react... It's never any fun when it happens by accident, but it can be a real
blast when I have figured out beforehand just what phrasing will make my
counterpart slightly uncomfortable.

Probably this is why the paraphrased subjects use the words "penis" and "kick-
ass". And it might also be that it is closer to the way they interact in their
daily lives. My life certainly gets easier when I don't have to worry all the
time about whether something is appropriate or not.

As far as I can tell (being an outsider) being "professional" in contemporary
American business culture means subordinating by wearing a suit and tie,
working exactly when the boss tells you to and doing unpaid overtime whenever
it is required. That's hardly something to strive for, due to a host of
obvious reasons that anyone younger than 30 should be able to figure out. An
alternative interpretation would be that being profesional is to serve your
customers, but that's not what I hear whenever someone mentiones the word.

~~~
edw519
Yes, you are an outsider. I haven't seen what you describe as "contemporary
American business culture" in at least 10 years.

As far as "stepping on the limits of what is appropriate, just to see how
people react" goes, fine. Whatever turns you on. Just don't be surprised when
the other person's reaction costs you. It can happen (and probably will).

Personally, I'd rather spend my energy doing great work and succeeding,
whatever it takes.

------
zandorg
Did anyone notice this article is from September 2005?

